# Pro Pac dog food



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

Has anybody out there had any experience with this food?


----------



## MonarchGoldens (Sep 11, 2010)

I would read the ingredients. There should be no corn, wheat or soy, no sugar, no meat and/or animal by-products. Real meat should be the first ingredient and if there is grain it should be brown rice, millet, barley, etc. 
I do not know much about this food but do know that a few clients who got their dogs from pet stores were sent home with this food... to me thats a bad sign but I have not actually read the ingredients, I have never even seen the food in a store. Hope this helps you


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

MonarchGoldens said:


> I would read the ingredients. There should be no corn, wheat or soy, no sugar, no meat and/or animal by-products. Real meat should be the first ingredient and if there is grain it should be brown rice, millet, barley, etc.
> I do not know much about this food but do know that a few clients who got their dogs from pet stores were sent home with this food... to me thats a bad sign but I have not actually read the ingredients, I have never even seen the food in a store. Hope this helps you


Real meat isn't really what one should look for as the first ingredient. The vast majority of companies (such as Purina, Iams/Eukanuba, Hills, etc.) weigh the ingredients prior to processing, a practice that is fully acceptable per AAFCO regulations which were written almost exclusively by Purina and adopted industry wide. Since meat/poultry is about 70%-80% water, chicken, beef, etc. will often become the fifth or sixth actual ingredient after processing. Chicken _meal _is the clean flesh, without or without bone, _after_ processing the moisture level to 10% or less so it is considered preferable to "beef," "chicken," etc. listed as the first protein source. *Pound for pound, the protein content in chicken meal is almost four times that of "chicken."*


----------



## dreamer2385 (Jan 21, 2007)

I know several breeders who feed this to the dogs and love it. The dogs do well on it.It is not over priced and the dogs' are in good shape , some of the dogs' prefer it over some of more well known brands. In my humble opinion, the dog food is only good if the dog will eat it!!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I've had good results with Pro Pac 26 for many years and occasionally with Pro Pac Premium Puppy. (My dogs gain weight on 30/20 Pro Pac unless they are working very hard.) I occasionally have fed others, but always came back.

http://www.propacpetfood.com/us/dogs/adult-chunk-and-adult-mini-chunk.php

"High-quality chicken meal is the primary ingredient."


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

A few years ago it was made in Indiana. I fed it for a year to a hound. He developed allergies to 2 grass types, turkey and flax seed / flax oil. I can't say this food had anythung to do with it but I switched to ProPlan Sensative skin and stomach. Still has outbreaks though. Learn all you can about ingredients, it will pay off someday.


----------



## Kyle Dennis (Dec 8, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody had any more info/reviews on Pro Pac? Thinking of switching the puppy over to Pro Pac Performance Puppy. I know it's not the best food out there but it seems to be fairly decent. Plus I can get a decent deal on it through a dealer.


----------



## ed1957gar (Mar 31, 2010)

I was not a believer i feed Purina one and pro plan for 20 years..My girl friend had me try it, my dogs look better and are more active..I have a pamphlet that ranks it as one of the best foods out there..I'm now a believer and use it..


----------

